# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  برأيك من الأهم: المدرب أم اللاعبين

## Ahmad zo3bi

*موضوع فعلا رائع شاهدته بالصدفة على قناة الجزيرة الرياضية وحبيت أشوف رأيكم

برأيك مين ممكن يكون أفضل؟؟؟*

****************************************

*مدربين*









****************************************


*لاعبين*

----------


## ابو نعيم

المدرب هو الاساس يجب ان يكون هناك صالحيات كاملة للمدرب من حيث اختيار الاعبين وطريقة لعب ............... الخ 
وهو دائما يحاسب وتقع على عاتقه نتيجة المبارة فوز او خسارة

المدرب  :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

مشكور زعبي على الموضوع ........ اكيد الاثنين مهمين بس المدرب اهم  واكبر دليل على ذلك منتخب روسيا الذي لايعتمد على لاعب معين بل على لعب جماعي منظم بادارة مدرب محنك ( هيدنيك ) استطاع ان يقهر لاعبين كبار جداً مثل روبين وسنايدر وغيرهم ...... مثال اخر منتخب ايطاليا 2006 لولا حنكة ليبي الزائدة لما فازوا ببطولة العالم

----------


## N_tarawneh

لا أحد ...

 أنا برأي لا المدرب ولا اللاعبين ...

الأهم هو الجمهور ، الذي يقوم بشراء التذاكر ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*مشكوورين على المشاركة بس برأيي أن الأثنين بذات الأهمية فكما ذكرت أخوي غسان لولا حنكة هيدينك لما رأينا روسيا تخرج زملاء هونتلار وتصل لهذا الدور..... لكن هل تعتقد مثلا أن مدرب مثل هيدينك أو مورينيو أو ريهاجل لو أصبح مدربا لمنتخب لبنان مثلا سيصنع من لبنان بطلا لاسيا ....

الامثلة على ذلك كثيرة فلولا حنكة زيدان واصرار لاعبين فرنسا على التأهل لنهائي كأس العالم لتوديع زيزو في المانيا  2006  لما وصلت فرنسا لهذا النهائي فرايمون دومنيك كمدرب الكثيرون أكدوا انه هو من أخرج فرنسا من يورو 2008  ففي البداية كان يعتمد على زيدان ومن ثم على ريبيري وعندما خرج ريبيري مصابا خرجت فرنسا جريحة مع دومنيك*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

أكيد الاثنين ... بنفس الاهمية وكل واحد بكمل التاني

شكرا اخوي على الموضوع

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اكيد الاثنين بنفس الاهمية تقريبا
يعني لعيبه كويسين بدون مدرب كويس بضيعوا
وكمان مدرب كويس ما عنده لعيبه كويسين ما بقدر يعمل شي   :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

اكييد المدرب
لانه ممكن مدرب يصنع لاعبين بس اللاعبين من غير مدرب لا يستطيعوا صنع شي
مثلا مدرب روسيا حاليا كاد ان يوصل روسيا لنهائيات يورو2008 وكان ايضا مدرب كوري الجنوبية التي صنع منها  رابع العالم مع العلم ان فريقها لايساوي شيئا وقد فعل ذلك مع بلده هولندا عام 1998 عندما حلت ثالث العالم 
ومثال اردني محمود الجوهري صنع من الاردن فريق كاد ان يهدد فرق اسيوية كبيرة 
ومثال اليونان الذي كان بطل يورو 2004 من عمره منكم سمع عن لاعب يوناني.؟.............

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا احمد اكيد الاثنين بذات الاهمية 

لانه لولا المدرب ما رح يتشكل الفريق ولولا الفريق ما صار منتخب

ولا احمد ما انطرح الموضوع ههههههههه

----------


## جسر الحياة

أكيد الاتنين بتفس الأهميه
فاللاعبين لا يستطيعون اللعب ضمن مدرب ما بعرف بكرة القدم إشي
والمدرب لا يستطيع تدريب لاعبين لا بعؤفون كرة القدم
يعني الأتنين مكملين لبعضهم

----------

